# MacBook : Microphone intégré ?



## Taido (20 Mai 2006)

bonjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si le macbook a un microphone intégré ?
Car sur le site d'apple, ds les caractéristiques techniques ce n'est pas indiqué ... (alors que c'est indiqué pour le macbook pro, l'imac, etc.)
Mais je trouve ça étonnant, dans ce cas, d'intégrer l'iSight si c'est pour faire que de la vidéo et pas de l'audio ...

Merci


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Taido a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un sait si le macbook a un microphone intégré ?
> Car sur le site d'apple, ds les caractéristiques techniques ce n'est pas indiqué ... (alors que c'est indiqué pour le macbook pro, l'imac, etc.)
> ...


Il est semble-t-il placé juste à côté de l'iSight, d'après les observations de certains. Do not panic.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2006)

il suffit d'aller sur le site d'Apple et de regarder la page des Specs techniques:
http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html

Dans la partie Audio il est indiqué:
Audio
Built-in stereo speakers
*Built-in omnidirectional microphone*
Combined optical digital audio input/audio line in (minijack)
Combined optical digital audio output/headphone out (minijack)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il est semble-t-il placé juste à côté de l'iSight, d'après les observations de certains. Do not panic.


Avec ce genre de conneries on va voir les caries des 50'000 membres


----------



## Taido (20 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> il suffit d'aller sur le site d'Apple et de regarder la page des Specs techniques:
> http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html
> 
> Dans la partie Audio il est indiqué:
> ...



Ok merci. Car sur les pages en français c'était pas écrit 
merci beaucoup


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2006)

Taido a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci. Car sur les pages en français c'était pas écrit
> merci beaucoup



Exact....

Audio
Haut-parleurs stéréo intégrés
Entrée audionumérique optique/ligne audio (prise minijack) combinée
Sortie audionumérique optique/casque (prise minijack) combinée

J'imagine qu'Apple paye les douaniers pour virer le microphone des MacBook arrivant en France.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce genre de conneries on va voir les caries des 50'000 membres


 Et avec le MacBook Pro (micro sur le côté), on verra leur cire dans l'oreille... :rateau:


----------

